# Removing rust from brace...citric acid on wood parts?



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I stopped by a yard sale this weekend, and for the sum of $3 picked up 8 files, a brace, and a 12" bar clamp. The files will just get the usual citric acid soak, a light rub down with some oil, and put to work.

My question is regarding the brace. I've read online that the citric acid may dissolve the finish on the wooden parts, and other places say that it will not effect it. Now, I really don't care what happens to the finish. If it stays, great, if not, I'll give it a quick sanding and some Arm-R-Seal. Has anyone soaked a whole brace in citric acid, and if so, how did the wood hold up? This will be a user, so I'm not concerned about maintaining the original finish. Or, has anyone soaked rags in the citric acid, and wrapped them around the metal parts of the brace, avoiding the wooden parts?

The amount of rust is small. I've done the wirebrush/sandpaper route before, and it just took too long for my tastes.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Is it just spotting? If so why not just use some steel wool?


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

BinghamtonEd,

Nice score for $3!

I think your instincts are correct, keep the handle away from the acid. It may or may not harm the finish, which, as you point out, is not a big problem. However, I would be concerned about the effect of moisture soaking into the wood of the handle.

With a heavy water proof bag such as a 3 mil contractor trash bag or a trash compactor bag encasing the acid saturated rags that are wrapped tight around the metal would protect the handle and while keeping the rags from drying out. The rags could be saturated, wrapped around the tool, and then sealed in the bag.

However, my approach would be to thoroughly wet the rags with the citric acid solution and loosely ring out until damp. Then wrap the tool with the damp rags. Once the tool is wrapped and in the bag, the acid solution could be slowly poured onto the rags, letting any solution that is not absorbed by the rags to remain in the bag. Seal the bag closed. If upon checking, more soaking is required, the tool can be re-wrapped and the excess citric acid in the bag used to re-soak the rags.

Alternatively, the handle could be protected and the entire tool set in a bath to soak. The problem here is obviously ensuring a water-tight seal around the metal shaft at the handle. I suppose a zip lock bag over the handle with a small piece of rubber wrapped around the bag and the shaft with a band clamp holding the bag and rubber gasket tight to the shaft might make a good seal.

Perhaps you already do this but if not, a baking soda bath immediately following the citric acid bath will neutralize the acid. The baking soda solution can the be rinsed off with water.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'm pretty sure fellow LJ Brit had a blog or vid on how to restore a brace to its full former glory.

I'd echo that you shouldn't soak the wood. Definitely not with acid because youd need to neutralize it.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Evapo-rust.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

14" brace..the "Before", and









The "After". Just a wire wheel mounted in the drill press. The big one took maybe 15 minutes to shine up, and have it in working order. A few drops of 3in1 oil to lube the moving parts. Does NOT take all that long to do.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of wire wheels too. Fine ones are great for light rust.


----------

